# Feudal Times - browser based RTS



## freenity (Feb 6, 2007)

Feudal Times (feudaltimes.com.ar) is a browser based real time strategy game. Its set in medieval period. When you sign up you will recieve a town and a small army. The aim is build, train and fight until you conquer everything =).
Please feel free to sign up and leave your comments here or on our forums. Thanks

P.S. the game is just 0.1.0 version so it is far from finishing. It is being enhanced constantly. Anyone who wants to help can find what we need on our forum.


----------



## freenity (May 9, 2007)

After some month of development Feudal Times has reached its 0.1.7 version. Please check it out. There are a lot of new features. Some of them: 
-Global market system.
-Advanced army managment.
-World map.
-Army strategies.
-Multiple towns and armies.
-And more...

Feudal Times


----------

